# How to convert from .mx4 to mp3?



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

Mixcraft 4 itself won't convert it because I have a trial version and even a crack or activation code doesn't work as the company was stubborn an made it impossible to pirate. I tried sound recording but I don't have a mic, even thought it's lying somewhere here it's really poor quality.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Special Mixcraft 60 Day License*:


> Purchase a 60 day license of Mixcraft 4. Master CDs and render MP3s for 60 days.Produce your CD for the cost of a commerical CD! US$14.95


----------

